# Composting



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

We compost most of our manure and various compost-able "stuff".  But we need to replace our compost set up.

If any of you compost, would you share your composter, be it bought or homemade?

I am looking for something that I an get into and  turn it easily.  It's doenst need to be huge, as most of the manure is put on the pasture with the manure spreader.

Pics would be great, if you can.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite composter was 4 pallets formed into a box with the boards vertical.  I tied each corner with baling twine.  It was easy to take apart, things didn't fall out the cracks, and I could reset it right next to the old pile if I wanted to turn it.  My husband thought it unsightly and after years of discord, he built me a really 'nice' one.  (That I can't get apart and move by myself--sigh.)


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats a good idea.  Unsightly is ok, I'll just put it next to our unsightly shed and no one would ever notice it.

Thanks for the idea!

Anyone else?  surely to goodness we have more composters in here?

anyone use worms?


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

Pallets...same as Cricket.

I'm thinking of putting together a worm composting system this year.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

DO you have a worm plan already in mind?

lol, I'll be back.  The lizard is thru soaking.  That sounds weird huh?


----------



## elevan (Mar 12, 2012)

I have some ideas, but they aren't all fully formulated.  

The plan that I keep coming back to is this:
We'll be getting quail again this year and thought about rabbits.  Worm bins under those cages would allow the droppings to be composted easily.  I'm thinking a three tier system...top tier being the cages...middle tier the worm bins and bottom tier being liquid catch bins (essentially the worm tea) with spigots on them.

You could apply the same system using rabbits or another small bird in the top cage.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm, that does sound like a good idea.  I'd be interested in some pics when you get that going.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2012)

Any ideas how to get pine shavings to break down?  We use this as bedding with our chickens-piled it in 1 corner of the garden last year but it didn't break down very well.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2012)

Hens and Roos said:
			
		

> Any ideas how to get pine shavings to break down?  We use this as bedding with our chickens-piled it in 1 corner of the garden last year but it didn't break down very well.


It needs to get buried in your compost pile so that it gets nice and hot.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hens and Roos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it work if we dug a small shallow pit and started putting it in there and added dirt and grass clipping to it?  We tried making a barrel composter and it hasn't work out so well.  I do add veggie peel, egg shells and such to it instead of running it through the garabage disposal.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2012)

Hens and Roos said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might.  Your environment plays a role too.  If you're a northern clime it'll take longer.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hens and Roos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we are in WI


----------



## Cricket (May 15, 2012)

My favorite composting book is 'Let it Rot' -- it's really old, but good.  Pine shavings are a bear to compost quickly--are you trying to make good use of them or just hide them?  I've used them as mulch around shrubs and then covered with bark mulch, but ended up with a lot of Canadian Peas growing  (acidic?).  If you want to use them as compost, the key would be to mix in a whole lot of green stuff and make sure none of it's matting, as you need air as well as water to make things percolate.  Or just have a high pile and let it take it's time!

Elevan, with the worms--what about instead of having a drain system (except for an emergency drain), you kept adding shredded paper?  Dry if your manure is too wet.  So  the bottom would have a 6" layer of shredded paper, then let the manure build up, then put a screen tray on top of that. Then when your tray is fullish, you put a 2nd screen tray on top of it.  Then (in theory), by the time your top tray is full, the worms will have migrated to the top tray, you dump the bottom 1rst tray, and switch the wormy tray to the bottom.


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Elevan, with the worms--what about instead of having a drain system (except for an emergency drain), you kept adding shredded paper?  Dry if your manure is too wet.  So  the bottom would have a 6" layer of shredded paper, then let the manure build up, then put a screen tray on top of that. Then when your tray is fullish, you put a 2nd screen tray on top of it.  Then (in theory), by the time your top tray is full, the worms will have migrated to the top tray, you dump the bottom 1rst tray, and switch the wormy tray to the bottom.


Not a bad idea.  

Since we just added rabbits I'm gonna formulate my plan fully soon.  The reason I want a drain system is to make use of the liquid waste too.


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

Loving the ideas here.  I'll go back to eavesdropping


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 16, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> My favorite composting book is 'Let it Rot' -- it's really old, but good.  Pine shavings are a bear to compost quickly--are you trying to make good use of them or just hide them?  I've used them as mulch around shrubs and then covered with bark mulch, but ended up with a lot of Canadian Peas growing  (acidic?).  If you want to use them as compost, the key would be to mix in a whole lot of green stuff and make sure none of it's matting, as you need air as well as water to make things percolate.  Or just have a high pile and let it take it's time!
> 
> Elevan, with the worms--what about instead of having a drain system (except for an emergency drain), you kept adding shredded paper?  Dry if your manure is too wet.  So  the bottom would have a 6" layer of shredded paper, then let the manure build up, then put a screen tray on top of that. Then when your tray is fullish, you put a 2nd screen tray on top of it.  Then (in theory), by the time your top tray is full, the worms will have migrated to the top tray, you dump the bottom 1rst tray, and switch the wormy tray to the bottom.


Ideally I would like to be able compost it down to use it, in flower beds, our garden etc.

The shredded paper you talk about can that be the stuff you send through a paper shredder or does it need to be clean without any ink?


----------



## Cricket (May 16, 2012)

The shredded paper was bedding for worm composting. It rips easily by hand, but a shredder would be prettier! Newsprint, I believe, has vegetable based inks now, but don't know about other chemicals.  

Pine shavings would be carbon in your compost pile, as would paper.  You need nitrogen, or live green stuff like grass to get things cooking.  You could also compost your shavings in a 'slow' pile and do your household and garden stuff in a hotter system.  I can't really get anything to heat in a small area--think it takes a 3 cubic feet.  I do have a prefab black thing someone gave me--doesn't heat at all, but at least I can keep the dogs out of it 'til I have the time, weather, and materials to put together a good pile.  It can be addicting!


----------



## southern oaks (May 23, 2012)

Great ideas.. love to read and learn


----------



## Queen Mum (May 25, 2012)

On the pine shavings I would do a lasagna pile and let it rot for a year.  Then with the other compost you can do a chicken wire bale.  They are easy and cheap to make and take very little time.  You can take off the wire and go at the pile with a rototiller once every six weeks then re-pile it in within the chicken wire.  It should heat and burn pretty fast.


----------

